# Heimdal, North Dakota



## birdman (Oct 9, 2003)

Does anyone out there know anything about the hunting and fishing opportunities around Heimdal. A friend of mine (non hunter) owns a place in Heimdal and says I can stay there. Apprecieate anything you could tell me. Thanks.-----Birdman.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

That town is in some pretty good waterfowl,grouse,deer country. As for fishing....Devils Lake is where you would want to go and thats about 40-50 miles NE of Heimdal. The DL area is also very good for waterfowling. Good luck.


----------

